# Can goats have kids twice a year?



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

I lost the pygmy goat I got my little brother due to coyotes awhile back and have since then been looking for a "low price end" replacement. (I HAVE recruited 2 dogs as LSG's, added electric on the outside of the fence and haven't had trouble since then). I responded to an ad on craigslist for a "bred" pygmy doe for $30. I figured, perfect! He can raise a goat from a baby! After talking to the lady, I learned that this "bred" doe had just had a kid back in July of this year. She claims that, after a doe kids, she cycles again in about 30 days. She also claimed that this doe got "nailed" right at that 30 day mark by her buck. (So she'd be 3 months pregnant now) She said that this doe has had kids twice a year (early spring and late summer) every year for the past 3 years. I just kind of went along with it because I had never heard of anything like this. I know it's not ALWAYS the same for all goats, but I thought the "norm" was for does going into heat once in the fall and if they don't get bred, the cycle again every 30 days until they do get bred (not sure if that's an indefinite thing). Then, after a year, they'd cycle again.

I went out to check out the goat. She seems pretty healthy and well cared for, if not a little too fat (the lady says she's always that way). She has the full utter typical of a doe who just had a baby pulled off her. She looks to be a little on the older side. Maybe 5 or 6? But she has a good, even temperament. For only $30, it'd be a heck of a deal if all is as it appears. It's just the "bred" part that makes my "buyer beware" senses flare up...

Soooo....can anyone shed some light on this situation for me?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes pygmy goats do cycle all year round and can be bred twice in one year since the gestation is only 5 months. Personally I dont consider a healthy habit to continue every year but if the doe is in good health then being bred right after kidding or within a couple months of kidding is not to harsh.

So yes the bred doe for 30.00 is a nice deal even for unregistered :thumb:


----------



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

huh. Well in that case, I'll be taking her home today ;-) Thanks!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

How exciting for you! Sounds like she is good and healthy. I've heard a lot of people breeding 3xs within 2 years. Twice a year every year is pushing it IMO but definately possible. Best of luck on an easy delivery and healthy kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What Stacey said. I personally wouldn't have a doe bred back so soon...pregnancy, delivery and lactation take a toll on any female's body, they need time to recoup.
Looks like this doe is gonna get a break from having kids with you...she deserves a happy home!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great deal.... $30 for any doe... wow. Just make sure she's healthy before introducing her to your herd.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I barely breed mine once a year lol BUT my doe daisy kidded in May with a single, we put him on a bottle and he let at a week. My friend milked her and she had lost her baby weight and was really healthy so I decided to have her bred again this year. 

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the doe! Did you bring her home yet? Any pics!?

Is she the only goat you have? It might be a good idea to get her a companion.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally do not reccommend breeding like that - but what is done is done - and just make sure to give her a good break after this kidding.

With that said - I have done it, however, if I do, I give them the rest of the year off and it is usually due to trying to get everyone on the same kidding cycle and there was an opportunity for a special breeding.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a doe who kid twice in 09, once in jan and once in sept.
I probably could have bred her again for 2010 kids as she requires hardly any maintenance and has kept herself in good health, but I thought she deserved a break, so I gave her a break this year.

Be sure to post some pictures of her! Once you get her home


----------

